# Playoff Roster



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

okay so if we activate Bobby and Brad we gotta leave 2 people off the roster -


1 is a given - Erik Daniels


the other is sort of a Dilemma - Kevin Martin or Greg Ostertag

the issue is this :


if we leave ostertag out, we lose 6 fouls, but we already have 5 big's

+ Martin can get playoff experience


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I think Martin showed us what he can do last game and really made a statement but I think Ostertag will be in the playoff Roster cause hes more expirenced.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

We all know it's either going to be Tag or Kevin if Bobby & Brad comes back. Whatever decision Adelman goes with, I trust him.

IMO, I think it's going to be Kevin that's going to make IL. Still young and not as much experiences.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah, I agree with you Twix. 

I think Tag will get in. Has playoff experiense and was in the Finals before I believe. :whoknows:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yeah, I agree with you Twix.
> 
> I think Tag will get in. Has playoff experiense and was in the Finals before I believe. :whoknows:


Yep...When Jazz went against the Bulls in the NBA Final.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Yep...When Jazz went against the Bulls in the NBA Final.


Yeah, thats what I thought so too.

It will help us I think. And thats why probably Petrie got him. (Not a bad move after all)


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Agreed w/ everything said. Besides, I just don't see K-Mart being a significant contributor in the playoffs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Does Peja's injury change this? Maybe we'll need another wing player to come off the bench...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Does Peja's injury change this? Maybe we'll need another wing player to come off the bench...


Would K-Mart work??


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

um, I think he just might because hes a swingman...

Evans is more of a 2, and a undersized 2 at that...

Corliss is a tweener thats too slow to guard most 3's ex) Rashard Lewis or Josh Howard

I think we should have Kevin in there just in case...

Peja(?) / Evans / Martin


I think our front court will be fine

Miller(?),K9, Skinner,Songolia, and Williamson...

a little undersized.. so IDK.. i think we would need another 7 footer cuz 3 of those guys are only 6'7

heck now im just confusing myself  

+ on the experience thing, Tag doesnt do much on the court, but we can have him in the locker room


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> um, I think he just might because hes a swingman...
> 
> Evans is more of a 2, and a undersized 2 at that...
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're right about Tag. We will need him in the locker room. 

But yeah, I'm wondering myself, maybe Petrie can sign someone??? :whoknows:

Is it late to sign players?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Is it late to sign players?


Yup.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> Yup.



I dont think so..the bulls are looking to sign a big right now to replace Curry..


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> I dont think so..the bulls are looking to sign a big right now to replace Curry..


Yeah, thats what I think too. I thought you can sign players anytime. Just the trade thing is not allowed. :whoknows:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Kings should have everyone healthy by playoff time... I hope...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

S-Star said:


> The Kings should have everyone healthy by playoff time... I hope...


Brad and BoJax should be back. The only question now is Peja. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Dodigago said:


> I dont think so..the bulls are looking to sign a big right now to replace Curry..


 I could have sworn it was a couple weeks ago, but I could be wrong

Tag and K-Mart played pretty well tonight....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> I could have sworn it was a couple weeks ago, but I could be wrong
> 
> Tag and K-Mart played pretty well tonight....


It should probably be K-Mart. Depends on who the coach trusts more.


----------

